# Contest Rogue Robotics 2009 Halloween Boo-for-2 Contest



## RogueHaunter (Aug 5, 2009)

*Rogue Robotics 2009 Halloween Boo-for-2 Contest*

_$500 grand prize, plus the Boo-for-2 bonus coupon._

How to enter:

1. Buy a uMP3 sound module online at our store for only $59.99 +$8.00 shipping + taxes where 
applicable. Coupon code : "boo42" Valid August 5th to Sept. 30th, 2009.

2. Email us at Halloween at roguerobotics.com to confirm your entry before Oct. 15th, 2009, 12:00am EST.

3. Build your Halloween prop/set/scene using the uMP3 sound module.

4. Make a video(see note 1) of your creation in action with sound, of course.

5. Submit your video to YouTube or your favorite video or blog hosting site(see note 2).

6. Send us the details(note 3) before Nov 15th, 2009.

We will enter you into the judging for $500, details on criteria in formal rules (see note 4). 

*Everyone who enters wins, as we will send out a second MP3 module free of charge (2 uMP3 modules for only $59.99 CAD). Sent out after contest closing date.*


1 Video should be at least 1 minute in length, it must contain a reference in the title or description to the ?Rogue Robotics uMP3 module?.

2 If you cannot produce a video, pictures and documented designs will be accepted via email for display on the Rogue Robotics website, Welcome to Rogue Robotics | Rogue Robotics. You can also, alternatively post your video or design to your favorite blog site or makezine.

3 Submittal must contain contact information, and web links for your entry.

4 Official contest rules will be posted on the Rogue Robotics site on or before August 8th, 2009.


----------

